# Boot camp issue for windows 10 usb installer



## zackbyz (Aug 21, 2020)

I am currently on MacBook Pro running Catalina. My plan is to make a bootable Windows 10 installer to repair my home PC. However, I got an error message at the end, saying file copying failed. Tried 3 times and no success with boot camp. What could be the problem?


----------



## Cicom (Aug 24, 2020)

Okay.Let's try creating a Windows10 installer without the help of boot camp,as i know,both UNetbootin and Disk Utility are excellent programs that do this.


----------



## zackbyz (Aug 24, 2020)

Cicom said:


> Okay.Let's try creating a Windows10 installer without the help of boot camp,as i know,both UNetbootin and Disk Utility are excellent programs that do this.



Tried UNetbootin but not working. And i did not find the option in Disk Utility. Could you please elaborate on this?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2020)

Same guy registering 2 accounts to answer his own question as another user which is against our guidelines and very fishy ……....  Goodbye.


----------

